# 1940S Ralco - Movado By Any Other Name



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I was in an antique shop in Rothbury (Northumberland) this afternoon and - very unusually - it was stuffed with wristwatches, mainly mechanical. And I didn't buy one! The reason? Too expensive. I had a long chat with the very nice owner and pointed out that a Rotary for which he wanted Â£250 could probably be got on eBay for about Â£50... and so on. He looked a bit sad and I suspect that he'd paid way too much for them in the first place. Some looked as though they'd been there for a long time, gathering dust - so now he knows why.

Anyway got back to the B&B and relaxed with eBay. Checked my Watch List and saw there were no bids on this - so I snapped it up. It's another typical 1930s/1940s watch with a nice, if slightly worn dial. Never heard of Ralco? It's Movado by another name. The Ralco name comes from the initials of three of the Ditesheim family (owners of Movado), Roger, Armand and Lucien.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very clean , looks great , nice find


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

wow,what a lovely dial and hands,would have been superb new,but now with that lovely patina of age,really stunning,well done will..


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Superb vintage watch that looks like it might have had a superb lume when new

Good find.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Wore it this morning - keeping perfect time since I've had it. Not bad for a watch from the 1940s. I got the back off when it came - the movement's as clean as a whistle and running beautifully. It's just 10.5 ligne in size - an AS 1170.


----------

